# Royal Scots Dragoon Guards Music



## Reloader (Mar 15, 2009)

Love this music!

[YOUTUBE]T5cQvSmeitU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eagledriver (Mar 17, 2009)

reloader,  contact me as soon as posible! I need the music for my unit!


----------



## Reloader (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Eagledriver. I forgot to update this at the time, but I sent you a PM 2 days ago about it, hope you got it. If not - The music is from the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards CD, *'Parallel Tracks'* and the track itself is titled *'The Gael'* It was also the soundtrack to the movie, *'The Last of the Mohicans'. *
Amazon.com have the full CD for sale:

*CD*

The track can be bought as an MP3 dowload from Amazon.com, so you don't need to buy the full CD if you do not need it!:

MP3


----------



## Eagledriver (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, Reloader. I found it. Got the whole album at a heck of a deal. 18 songs for $8.99 US.kilt;kilt;kilt;           pipes;pipes;pipes;


----------



## Reloader (Mar 23, 2009)

My pleasure, Eagledriver. Glad you got it. solthum


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Dec 3, 2009)

*k**ick ass music for a kick ass unit!!*


----------

